# Das wichtigste..



## marcelw (6. August 2007)

Hallo..

Ich würde gerne ein Formular machen (am besten mit html) allerdings finde ich im Internet nur tutorials die ein Copyright besitzen oder andere Dinge. Undzwar folgendes:

Ich brauche ein HTML Formular das an eine E-Mail sendet. Allerdings darf der Benutzer der auf die Internetseite geht und das Formular ausfüllt nicht auf Outlook weitergeleitet werden wenn er das Formular abschickt.

Oder geht sowas einfacher mit PHP?
Wenn ja, wie?

Marcel


----------



## d2wap (6. August 2007)

Wenn, dann geht das nur mit einer servergesteuerten Programmiersprache wie ASP oder PHP.
HTML ist hierzu nicht in der Lage.

Hier ist ein kleines Tutorial zu dem Thema:
http://www.skyhome.de/php/doc3_2.html


----------



## Anime-Otaku (6. August 2007)

html ist im Prinzip nur eine Anzeigesprache....d.h. <table> </table> stellt eine Tabelle dar.

Das ist aber nur eine statische Sprache. Um jedoch auf die Eingaben des Benutzers reagieren zu können, z.B. wie in deinem Fall automatisiert eine E-Mail zu verschicken, ohne über das Mail Programm des Surfers zu gehen.

Daher musst du die Daten, die du von deinem Form aus schickst in irgendeiner Form abfangen und per selbstgenerierter Mail an dich schicken.

PHP ist eine der bekanntesten dynamischen Websprachen. Es gibt aber auch andere JSP(Java Server Pages), (Javascript?),Pearl.


----------



## soyo (6. August 2007)

Ja so etwas geht auch mit PHP. Einfach mal nach "php tutorial mail" googlen. Du solltest unzählige Anleitungen zu diesem Thema finden.

Gruß soyo


----------



## Radhad (6. August 2007)

Also, mit HTML alleine geht das nicht. HTML ist eine Markup-Sprache und definiert nur nur Elemente, wie <form> <input> usw., damit baust du das Formular auf, wie du es benötigst. PHP wiederum ist eine serverseitige Scriptsprache. Damit kannst du z.B. über die mail() - Funktion eine E-Mail versenden. Dabei solltest du aber darauf achten, dass dein Mail-Formular nicht von zum abschicken von Werbemails oder so genutzt werden kann (Cross Site Scripting als Beispiel). Dennis Wronka hat auch eine schöne E-Mail Klasse erstellt, die dir viel Arbeit abnimmt  Diese Klassen stehen unter der LGPL Lizenz und dürfen damit auch kommerziell eingesetzt werden.


Gruß Radhad


----------



## marcelw (6. August 2007)

Ah, Klasse. Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Nun noch eine Frage damit ich nicht noch ein Thread aufmachen muss.

Ich habe viel mit Webspell (für euch ein begriff?) gearbeitet und einige Sachen gelernt. Allerdings weiss ich jetzt nicht was Copyright by Webspell ist und was einfach Free Php ist.. Ist für eine Firma, deshalb muss ich da sichergehen.. 

Zweite Frage: Suchfunktion Möglich mit HTML? Ja oder nein? Keine Websuche sondern Lokale Suche in einem Bestimmten Verzeichnis.

Marcel


----------



## soyo (6. August 2007)

Wie bereits schon geschrieben, ist HTML eine statische Sprache. Somit ist dein Vorhaben damit nicht möglich.


----------



## d2wap (6. August 2007)

Nochmal: HTML ist nur eine ANzeigesprache - keine Sprache, die dynamische Aussführugnen beherrscht!

Sowas kann nur eine Serversprache.
Suche funktioniert somit nicht mit rein-HTML!
Hier gibts bei  genug Hilfe, das zu realisieren..

Und bezüglich Webspell: Lies dir doch die Lizenzbestimmungen durch - die sind normal bei jeder Vrsionenthalten als TXT-Datei...
Und hier: http://cms.webspell.org/index.php?site=license#2


----------



## Anime-Otaku (6. August 2007)

html Suche für den Seiteninhalt würde über google gehen. Zumindest habe ich das schon auf ein paar Seiten gesehen.
http://google.com/coop/cse/


----------



## soyo (6. August 2007)

Es handelt sich immer noch um die Suche auf einem lokalen System. 

Ich wüsste auch nicht auf Anhieb wie ich das zu lösen hätte. Bleibt aber auch die Frage, warum man über eine Webseite das lokale System durchsuchen will. Sicherlich ist das mit ActiveX möglich, jedoch wäre das für mich ein zu großes Sicherheitsrisiko.


----------



## d2wap (6. August 2007)

Von was für einer Serverumgebung reden wir denn hier gerade?

Du kannst eine stinknormale Suchfunktion mit PHP generieren.. indem du einfach vorhandenen Seiten öffnest und durchsuchst, oder du bastelst eine Datenbank udn hinterlegst Schlüsselwörter zu gewissen Seiten..

In meinen Augen solltest du betreffend der Suche entweder ein neues Thread in dem dazu passenden Forum aufmachen, oder eben Google fragen


----------



## Anime-Otaku (6. August 2007)

Wenn man auf dem lokalen System arbeiten muss, stellt sich auch die Frage, ob vielleicht nicht ein Tool und ein Webservice die bessere Wahl wäre?


----------



## marcelw (6. August 2007)

Bilderarchiv..

Wegen der Lizenzbestimmung.. Ich darf einige Sachen rauskopieren ohne Copyright? ... Ich versteh das nicht ganz.. 
..


index.php?site=faq

      if(!isset($site)) $site="news";
      //Sichheitsl&uuml;cke beheben
      $invalide = array('/','/\/',':','.');
      $site = str_replace($invalide,' ',$site);
      if(!file_exists($site.".php")) $site = "news";
      include($site.".php");

<?php
 $host = "";
 $user = "";
 $pwd = "";
 $db = "";
 define(PREFIX, 'webs_');
?>


ist das normal PHP? Also krieg ich, wenn ich das Ohne Copyright auf meine Internetseite packe, ne rechtsverletzunG?^^


----------



## soyo (6. August 2007)

Kurze Frage: Weißt du überhaupt, was du dir da kopieren willst?

Eventuell solltest du dir erst einmal die Grundlagen der Webseitenerstellung aneigenen bevor du eine Internetseite für eine Firma erstellst. Mit HTML, CSS und PHP solltest du schnell zu Erfolgen kommen.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (6. August 2007)

Ohne Gewähr...bin schließlich kein Anwalt...
Prinzipiell Nein....entweder mit Einstimmung des Autors oder wenn Lizenz vorhanden nach dieser Orientiert. Bei der LGPL kannst du einfach kopieren, jedoch, musst du darauf aufmerksam machen, dass du es benutzt und wo man es und den Sourcecode finden kann.

Oder du programmierst es selbst und verstehst auch danach was du da machst.


----------



## marcelw (6. August 2007)

soyo, klar weiss ich was das ist.. Allerdings kein Blassen schimmer wie ich das nachmachen soll.

Anime - Kann schlecht nen Copyright daraufsetzen.


----------



## d2wap (6. August 2007)

Mein Tipp: Lerne erstmal HTML - damit du weißt, dass es nur eine Anzeigesprache ist.
Wenn du weißt, wie du Dinge in HTML darstellen kannst, lerne mit PHP, wie du das System dynamisch dazu bekommst, das zu tun, was du willst.

Hierzu empfehle ich SelfHTML (google) - sowie einen PHP Crashkurs wie der von quakenet oder so...

So kannst du dann fertige Systeme deinen Wünschen anpassen.

Wenn du das dann hinbekommst, dann setze ich voraus, dass du lesen kannst (ist nicht böse oder abwertend gemeint - Erläuterung folgt. Da du lesen kannst, solltest du dann bestimmt in den Lizenzbestimmungen sehen können, ob alles, Teile oder gar nichts kopiert werden darf - und unter welchen Regeln (Kommentar auf der Seite oder im Quelltext etc.) das geschehen darf. Nimm dir mal als Beispiel Joomla 

Aber wenn du schon so weit bist mit HTML und PHP, dann kannst du sowas auch selbst programmieren, ohne dich mit Lizenzfragen von CMS Systemen auseinander zu setzen


----------

